# Ventrilo will not connect (host details are correct)



## cubixxx (Dec 16, 2008)

Hello, recently formatted my computer and reinstalled Ventrilo 2.3, before the format it was working fine now when I try to connect to the server it immediately disconnects and starts counting down for another attempt which results in the same thing.

The host name and port is correct and there are multiple people already on it, I know the router is not blocking it because I can connect to that specific server through two other computers on my home network. I have Ventrilo as an exception to windows firewall, what else can I do to get it working again?

Im running Windows XP Home

Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Do you have a third party firewall like Sygate or ZoneAlarm?

What router do you have?



> Ventrilo Client Requirements
> 
> 
> Starting with version 2.1.1 the Ventrilo Windows client requires that you have DirectX 8.1 or higher installed on your system.
> ...


Are you using a genuine copy of Windows XP Home, and is it running on Service Pack 2 or later?


----------

